# MCC Alpha 2016 - Ann Arbor, MI: March 26-27, 2016



## cubeninjaIV (Feb 17, 2016)

The Michigan Cubing Club is pleased to announce their first competition of 2016!

MCC Alpha 2016 will take place in Ann Arbor, Michigan on March 26th and 27th, 2016.

Visit the competition website for full details!
There will be no competitor limit!

As with our previous competitions, a $10 deposit is required to reserve your spot in the competition. This can be refunded on the day of the competition or donated to the organizers. Donations will be used to improve future events! This fee will not be refunded if you find that you cannot attend. 

Saturday Events:
FMC Mean of 3
3x3 MultiBLD - 1 attempt
4x4 BLD
5x5 BLD
3x3 BLD - 2 rounds

Sunday Events:
2x2 - 3 rounds
3x3 - 4 rounds
3x3 OH - 3 rounds
Skewb - 2 rounds
5x5 - 1 round
Square-1 

We look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2016)

Funfunfun I hope to go


----------



## Julian (Feb 17, 2016)

Ooh, I hope so.


----------



## Chip Clermont (Feb 18, 2016)

Gonna organize this comp so good. Then I'm gonna get some dirt nasty PB&J's.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 19, 2016)

how the hell do you guys get through first rounds so fast


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 19, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> how the hell do you guys get through first rounds so fast



Michigan routinely runs 12 stations full time for first rounds, and competitor counts are lower than on the east coast.


----------



## TwistAL (Feb 19, 2016)

yes i'm going


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 19, 2016)

Probably going.



edit:


CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I didn't realize I'd be out of town, as I thought Easter was a different week. Alas, I will not make it.


----------



## asdfcuber (Feb 20, 2016)

if I'm just going to watch at the comp do i have to pay anything or can i just show up and spectate?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 20, 2016)

asdfcuber said:


> if I'm just going to watch at the comp do i have to pay anything or can i just show up and spectate?



Just show up. No cost.
I'd still recommend paying the $10 and competing in 3x3 no matter how slow you are, though.


----------



## asdfcuber (Feb 21, 2016)

*the event*



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Just show up. No cost.
> I'd still recommend paying the $10 and competing in 3x3 no matter how slow you are, though.



Ill think about it ill bring money just in case i decide to compete but i don't think I'm ready not because of my time its just I've never been to comp before but i might thanks for the response helps a lot


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 28, 2016)

We are going to be doing at least one mystery event, scheduled right after finals. There is only room for 15 people for the first event (might change if we get a ton of people). 
Fill out this form to sign up.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 20, 2016)

I didn't realize I'd be out of town, as I thought Easter was a different week. Alas, I will not make it.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Mar 20, 2016)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I didn't realize I'd be out of town, as I thought Easter was a different week. Alas, I will not make it.



Sorry to hear that. The timing is unfortunate, but it was really the only option. 

On a related note, we would like to remind everyone that registration is set to close on Wednesday, March 23rd at midnight and that your registration is not complete until you have submitted your payment via PayPal. 

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Alan Chang (Mar 22, 2016)

Is anyone from Chicago going? Or someone who will be going through Chicago? (I currently don't have a good way to return to Chicago in time for classes on Monday without missing most of the Sunday competition.)

3/22 update: I found a ride! Thanks everyone!


----------



## asdfcuber (Mar 25, 2016)

So when i arrive were will registration be? also how do i register if my names on the competitor list and have already paid just sign in with my name? this is my first competition so I'm not quite sure. Also if I'm under 18 ( I'm currently 16 ) do i need to have a parent or guardian there with me at registration to ensure that they are ok with it? Please email back before the comp this weekend so i know.


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 26, 2016)

asdfcuber said:


> So when i arrive were will registration be? also how do i register if my names on the competitor list and have already paid just sign in with my name? this is my first competition so I'm not quite sure. Also if I'm under 18 ( I'm currently 16 ) do i need to have a parent or guardian there with me at registration to ensure that they are ok with it? Please email back before the comp this weekend so i know.



since you already paid to go, all you have to do is during the registration time, go to the table and they will most likely tell you your heats or give you a name tag. the regestration is usually outside of the room in which the competition will be.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 30, 2016)

Here is the reconstruction of my 8.96 from 3x3 Round 2! This beat my official PB by 2.18 seconds and is the Iowa State Record. 

R' L B' D2 L2 U2 L' U D' F B2 D R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F2
x2 y //inspection
D R' B' U L2 D2 //cross (6|6)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R //F2L-1 (8|14)
U2 L' U L2 U L' //F2L-2 (6|20)
y' U R U R' U2 R U R' //F2L-3 (8|28)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R //F2L-4 (8|36)
U //LL (1|37)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 30, 2016)

Mikel said:


> Here is the reconstruction of my 8.96 from 3x3 Round 2! This beat my official PB by 2.18 seconds and is the Iowa State Record.
> 
> R' L B' D2 L2 U2 L' U D' F B2 D R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F2
> x2 y //inspection
> ...



Wow, I didn't look ahead to the end of the solve and that LL skip really came up on me out of nowhere. That's insanely lucky to get that in a competition!


----------

